# 2022 Model Y confirmed to have heated wiper park



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

TOO moderator @iChris93 just took delivery of his new Model Y and has confirmed his car has the heated wiper park feature.

The yellow/red/black wires in the round connectors are the telltale as they connect to the flex cables going under the windshield glass. Heated wiper park is enabled in software 2022.4.5

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...model-ys-with-2022-4-5-software-update.20592/


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’m on 2021.43.102 right now. So nothing is enabled.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

New cars don't come with the latest software so you should get an update in the next few weeks to get you up to date


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

TrevP said:


> New cars don't come with the latest software so you should get an update in the next few weeks to get you up to date


I think the Ryzen chip might be holding things back.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Enabled in 2022.3.101.1



http://imgur.com/IkBU4lb


----------

